# cz 75b



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

im having a hard time finding this firearm,does any one know a website I could order this? I have tried all I know. Thanks


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

www.Gunbroker.com has some listed as new in the box.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is where I got mine, a CZ 75 B Omega, but I see they are also currently out of stock.

CZ 75 B Î© (Omega) Convertible


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

jamesbond said:


> im having a hard time finding this firearm,does any one know a website I could order this? I have tried all I know. Thanks


I'm not sure how you're having a hard time finding a CZ75 B. They're extremely common out there though more out of stock than I've normally seen them. Even locally, I know of two which are purely the B model at local gun shops and know of more which are BD, Omega, and other variations. I checked Bud's Gun Shop and they had five pages or more of various CZ 75 models in various calibers, though a lot out of stock. This forum has several gun search sites which are members and display quite a number of CZ 75 and variants. There's more of these type sites advertising on the Active Topics forum than individuals posting. There's Slickguns and Wikiarms to name two.

Wikiarms showed two pages when I typed CZ 75 B. Some were variants but some were exactly that. You'll have to check what's in stock, but it looks like all listed to me. 
https://www.wikiarms.com/guns?q=cz+75+b

Slickguns showed many pages using the same search terms and again many were variants or part but many were what you asked for. Again, you'll have to check. 
https://www.slickguns.com/search/apachesolr_search/cz%2B75%2Bb

Bud's Gun Shop is not a gun search engine like the others but has the Anniversary model in stock. 
https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=cz+75+b

Are you sure you want a CZ 75 B or would the BD or Omega with a decocker be something worth having. I'm considering a CZ75 D PCR, the police model with it's lighter weight compact version. It's similar to the P-01 but doesn't include the rail. I'm concerned with that inside rail slide, I may not be able to rack it as easily as other handguns using these older arthritic hands. In looking for that C75 BD Police model, I was told shipping from the Czech Republic has been slow for the past few months. One guy told me he thought CZ was moving 75 manufacturing to the US and had slowed output over there. I have no clue as to the veracity of that information. It's not like gun salesmen have been known to always tell the truth.

CZ-USA CZ 75 D PCR Compact - CZ-USA


----------



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

thanks all for your help


----------



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

just got one, I have a question on leaving it on half cock and one ine the tube. is this safe, seems like it would be. thanks


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

jamesbond said:


> just got one, I have a question on leaving it on half cock and one ine the tube. is this safe, seems like it would be. thanks


It depends on which one you purchased. The CZ 75BD and some others have decocking levers. The 75B decocks but goes to safety on. I would decock it with one in the tube, safety off and a topped off magazine. For the first shot, I'd be treating it like a magazine fed double action revolver.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jamesbond said:


> just got one, I have a question on leaving it on half cock and one ine the tube. is this safe, seems like it would be. thanks


The CZ75 B has a manual safety. Some other models have a de-cocking lever. I've got a CZ75 Compact, it has a safety lever. I also have a P01, P06 and a 40 P these all have de-cocking levers.

I'm assuming you've got the CZ75 B. You have three options:

(1) It can be safely carried with the hammer fully cocked and the *safety engaged*. This will give you a short single action trigger pull, same as a 1911.

(2) Since it is a DA/SA semi auto it is also safe to carry with the hammer at half cock and a round in the chamber as it requires a long double action pull to fully cock and release the hammer to fire the pistol. However this requires you to safely lower the hammer to the half cock notch with your thumb while gently squeezing the trigger. Carrying it in half cock shortens the initial double action trigger pull.

(3) It can also be safely carried with the hammer all the way down with a round in the chamber. This too requires you to safely lower the hammer, only this time all the way down with your thumb while gently squeezing the trigger. Obviously this results in an even longer double action trigger pull than carrying it with the hammer at half cock.

CZ's also have a firing pin safety block incorporated into the slide which is released only when the trigger is pulled all the way to the rear.

Congratulations! You've bought a nice gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a CZ 75B Omega and a CZ 75D PCR. Both a finely made guns. The CZ 75B does not have a decocking lever whereas the CZ 75D PCR does. I highly recommend installing a 13-pound hammer spring in both guns to reduce the trigger pull weight in double action mode.


----------



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks to all, it is a cz 75b.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Among my pistols I have a CZ-75-BD very nice gun with such a durable finish, super accurate to boot!


----------

